# National cheeseburger day



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Sep 18, 2016)

Sunday September 18th is National cheeseburger day.
I'll have mine with extra sharp cheddar and bacon.


----------



## bobberboy (Sep 18, 2016)

X2, 
especially with bacon. Don't forget beer.


----------



## richg99 (Sep 18, 2016)

Abut time that they had a day for something that I care about. 

I don't care too much about national pumpkin pie filling day.

Ha Ha richg99


----------



## Jim (Sep 19, 2016)

Bacon and processed American Cheese! :USA1: 
:lol:


----------



## GTS225 (Sep 19, 2016)

Jim said:


> Bacon and processed American Cheese! :USA1:
> :lol:


*********************************************************
Turkey, (or soy) bacon and processed American cheese food.

(Fixed it for ya. Jim) :lol: :roll: 

Roger


----------



## Jim (Sep 19, 2016)

GTS225 said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > Bacon and processed American Cheese! :USA1:
> ...



Never soy anything ever! :lol:


----------



## JMichael (Sep 19, 2016)

Jim said:


> GTS225 said:
> 
> 
> > Jim said:
> ...


The closest I'll ever get to soy anything, is the soybeans the farmers grow around here, because I drive by those fields frequently. :mrgreen:


----------



## lovedr79 (Sep 19, 2016)

Deer burger (i havent bought bruger from the store in years, make my own) with lettuce, tomato, onions, bacon, jalapaeno and sharp cheddar.


----------



## HANGEYE (Sep 20, 2016)

All I have to say about burgers, the grease better be dripping off my elbows after the first bite.


----------



## lovedr79 (Sep 20, 2016)

HANGEYE said:


> All I have to say about burgers, the grease better be dripping off my elbows after the first bite.



man that sounds good!

JIM we need a "like" button on here.


----------



## JMichael (Sep 20, 2016)

HANGEYE said:


> All I have to say about burgers, the grease better be dripping off my elbows after the first bite.


With the beef you get these days, it's more than likely water that's gonna be dripping off your elbows with all this water injected meat.  But yea, if I buy or make a burger, I want it to contain some fat in the meat, not water.


----------



## Jim (Sep 21, 2016)

lovedr79 said:


> HANGEYE said:
> 
> 
> > All I have to say about burgers, the grease better be dripping off my elbows after the first bite.
> ...



There are lots of things we need on here, but my hands are tied until we move to a newer version of the forum software. I don't like change because things always "break". :LOL2:


----------



## lovedr79 (Sep 21, 2016)

i dont blame you there Jim


----------



## LDUBS (Sep 21, 2016)

richg99 said:


> Abut time that they had a day for something that I care about.
> 
> I don't care too much about national pumpkin pie filling day.
> 
> Ha Ha richg99



Pumpkin anything isn't good for me. Okra is even worse. If they ever have a national okra day I'm moving to Canada.


----------

